
Ｂｅｓｔ New smartphone of 2019 so far, and it only costs $500 - Ultramanoid
https://www.businessinsider.com/asus-zenfone-6-best-new-android-smartphone-2019-5
======
partingshots
This is probably the scammiest submission title I’ve ever seen on Hacker News.

I love it.

~~~
Ultramanoid
I'm all for removing hyperbolic epithets automatically, but without "best" the
title did not make any sense.

Edit : Also because the title is exactly conveying what the article is about;
no need to spend a ridiculous amount of money for a truly great smartphone.

~~~
partingshots
In the future, I recommend reading the HN rules more carefully. I would be
surprised if your post doesn’t eventually get flagged and deleted at some
point because of how you worded the title.

